# Dualit 75002 Grinder Repair / Mod



## beige (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been using this grinder daily for pour over coffee for about 4 years. I recently acquired a Gaggia Classic and was planning to adjust / mod my grinder to grind beans to espresso fine-ness, but this isn't going smoothly.

This is the range through which I can actually rotate the hopper:









My ginder has a circular inner part - this looks different to the parts I see in Solis 166 and Starbucks Barista grinder mods (which I thought were identical grinders).









Now, I understand this central circular piece should lift off when the hooper is in the unlatched position, but I cannot lift it out. There seems to be a lip which is pushed down by the outer ring, and this is what adjusts the coarseness, but I cannot rotate the ring to free the lip.









I believe if I could rotate the outer ring anti-clockwise it would free the lip, but I am afraid to force it any more than I already have.

Has anyone else had this issue? And an anyone suggest a solution?

Or more specifically :

1 - can other users rotate their hopper as far anti-clockwise as my grinder? If No - even with the grinder housing removed?

2 - Can anyone tell me what is preventing the outer ring rotating further anti-clockwise?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Grip the inner plastic piece both sides adjacent to the plastic tabs which show through and wiggle it from side to side, this will release it. Just press back in to replace, lining up the tabs.

See U tube for vid.


----------



## beige (Feb 2, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Grip the inner plastic piece both sides adjacent to the plastic tabs which show through and wiggle it from side to side, this will release it. Just press back in to replace, lining up the tabs.
> 
> See U tube for vid.


Thanks for response. I take you mean like here?






I can't rotate the outer ring anti-clockwise, relative to the inner ring and the housing, as far as shown in this video. I might try to force it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is the one. For the outer ring, looking at the raised lugs (adjacent blue mark) it looks as if you should use these to rotate the outer disc, if it has not been done before it may be clogged with grounds and require a little more pressure. Try pushing with two flat screwdrivers against the lugs for extra pressure or if you have thin nosed pliers open them fully and use as a key to turn.


----------



## beige (Feb 2, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Yes that is the one. For the outer ring, looking at the raised lugs (adjacent blue mark) it looks as if you should use these to rotate the outer disc, if it has not been done before it may be clogged with grounds and require a little more pressure. Try pushing with two flat screwdrivers against the lugs for extra pressure or if you have thin nosed pliers open them fully and use as a key to turn.


Followed your advice but used a monkey wrench instead - it was just jammed up with old grinds. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Twosharpbladez (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi there. I'm looking to carry out the same mod as you, but it is my first attempt at modding a burr grinder.

Do you have a reference to what you did? Or would you be happy to explain?

I'm comfortable extracting the burrs, but don't know what to do next.

Many thanks in advance if you read this.


----------

